# Applications > Dveloppement 2D, 3D et Jeux > Moteurs 3D >  [opengl]TRIANGLELIST opengl,triangle indexs?

## ubenz

bonjour,
je n ai pas rellement de problme, mais plutt un choix a faire,

j ai la reprsentation en mmoire d'un Mesh,
ou tout les point en double on t supprims,et tout les points numrote,
les faces sont galement numrote , et contienne non pas le point mais le numro du point qui permet de le retrouv ,

du coup quand je dessine le Mesh avec Opengl, a balade un peu partout dans le mmoire,relativement vite, puisque l index est une simple case de tableau

c est thoriquement plus lent que de faire une TriangleList classique ou les point sont d'affil dans la mmoire,sans soucis de doublon 

Bref Le rapport :mmoire occup/vitesse , justifierai t il que je construise une TriList a partir de mes triangles et de mes points indexs,?

je doit galement appliqu des transformation a ces point avec le CPU,pour la dtection des collisions, et la,avoir supprim les doublon m arrange beaucoup

bref plus simplement, est ce que ca vaut le coup d avoir une copie du mesh proprement index pour les transformation par le processeur,
et une de la TriList pour l affichage?
(les Mesh tant statiques la TriList ne serait calcul qu'au chargement)

ps: je suis en frame based animation , donc multipli la taille de mon mesh par 2, occupera vraiment plus de mmoire,

bref le gain de vitesse entre la Triangle List et Le parcours de gomtrie index et il suffisant pour justifi de multipli la taille du Mesh par au moins 2?

----------


## bafman

l'heure actuelle, les carte graphiques sont optimis pour faire du rendu index, donc pas la peine de te prendre la tte, fait du rendu index, en plus, a te permet de profiter des cache de vertex et autre qui ne servent  rien si tu n'as pas de duplication.

----------


## ubenz

merci
,je vais cherch de la doc sur les "cache vertex",
j en suis encore a glvertex3d(x,y,z), ^^
au moins tout est prt et bien rang en mmoire,

----------

